# Rol Wheels



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Anybody know anything about the Japanese EZO Sealed Cartridge Bearings Hub used on the SLR?


----------



## bhayes505 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey shokhead...I don't know anything about the bearings but I will tell you that I've enjoyed my SLR's so far. I'm weighing between 185 and 190 right now and received my SLR's about 3 weeks ago. I've put around 450 miles on them and so far, so good. I've really noticed a difference in the way they hold there speed and how effortless they feel like in the draft. I've read some saying you can build these same wheels cheaper, and that's probablly true but I've really enjoyed mine so far.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

No concern about the front wheel being radical laced and only 24 spokes at your weight?


----------



## bhayes505 (Jan 28, 2012)

No, not at all. There are several people that get the SL's at my weight and that's only 20 spokes. I went with the SLR's because of the extra spoke count and this being my training wheel.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

I have @ 15k miles on std, Race SLs @ 180-185 pounds. Never an issue. The hubs roll smooooth...just as smooth as my White Industries hubs.

Great all-arounders...


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm still a tad concerned at 200 pounds with the front wheel being 24 radical laced. Having said that I've only read great reviews about them.


----------



## phildk (Mar 23, 2012)

I am deciding between the neuvation r28 sl and the rol volants. any thoughts? The neuvations are cheaper and lighter but the volants seem to be more durable. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

How much do you weight?


----------



## phildk (Mar 23, 2012)

about 150-160 pounds. I'm trying to learn how to maintain my bike on my own, but truing wheels is not something I have done/have the equipment for yet, so durability is nice. I also don't get to ride as much as I would like, so I'm looking at ~50ish miles per week on a good week


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

phildk said:


> about 150-160 pounds. I'm trying to learn how to maintain my bike on my own, but truing wheels is not something I have done/have the equipment for yet, so durability is nice. I also don't get to ride as much as I would like, so I'm looking at ~50ish miles per week on a good week


You would be fine on ROL Wheels Volant Alloy Clincher Wheelset as an example.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

So If I was to go with a set of ROL's I'm not sure which I'd go with
Race SLR wheelsets 
30mm Alloy Aero Clincher Rim // 3D Forged Alloy ROL Hubset // SAPIM CX-Ray Spokes // DT Swiss Alloy ProLock Nipples // 24 Spoke Front - Radial // 28 Spoke Rear- 2x2x // Japanese EZO Sealed Cartridge Bearings // Includes Skewers & Rim Tape PRICE: $650.00/PAIR / 1,574g
or

Volant R/T Alloy Clincher Wheelset
// 27mm Alloy Aero Clincher Rim // 3D Forged ROL Hubset // 2.0mm SAPIM RACE Double-butted Silver Spokes // 24 Spoke Front - Radial // 28 Spoke Rear - 2x2x // Japanese EZO Sealed Cartridge Bearings // Includes Skewers and Rim Tape/PRICE: $449.00/PAIR /1645g

Weight difference isn't enough to matter to me.


----------

